# Her mit den Versager-Videos!



## Nichtslutz (7. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## florianwagner (7. Januar 2006)

geilen arsch haste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (7. Januar 2006)

> p.p.s.: Der Nichtslutz findet, dass alle Dirt-Street-Downhill-Moscher gegen die Trial-Technik-Titanen ziemlich einpacken können



Kurz:
Wer Trialen kann, kann alles


----------



## Nichtslutz (7. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## TheBASStian (8. Januar 2006)

Nichtslutz schrieb:
			
		

> Also wo sind die Bordstein-Tretbunnyhops, Kanaldeckeldrops, die Sidehops über so gigantische Hindenisse wie Linien und die Manuals mit kritischer Schräglage....das ganze natürlich auf der Stadtschlampe.....???



Tja sorry,
Wir sind einfach ausnahmslos so gut, dass es hier keine Anfängervideos gibt!
Im Downhill thread gibts sicher auch niemanden, der sich damit profiliert, dass er ne Treppe runterfahren kann.


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Januar 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Tja sorry,
> Wir sind einfach ausnahmslos so gut, dass es hier keine Anfängervideos gibt!
> Im Downhill thread gibts sicher auch niemanden, der sich damit profiliert, dass er ne Treppe runterfahren kann.



Okay, verdammt gut sin wir schon alle, bis aufn BSXL vielleicht, der kann ja nix. Aber UND WIE sie sich damit profilieren... 'Schau mal, bin gestern 4 treppenstufen runtergesprungen... INS FLAT'...


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Januar 2006)

http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/mtb/opeltrial.mpg


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Januar 2006)




----------



## muchalutcha (8. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/mtb/opeltrial.mpg




das ist richtig lustig


----------



## Nichtslutz (8. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/mtb/opeltrial.mpg



einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Januar 2006)

auch schon bissel älter http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/marintrialcomp.wmv


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. Januar 2006)

@Rainer...von allen hier im forum bist du derjenige mit dem ich am liebsten mal ne runde drehen würde


----------



## TheBASStian (9. Januar 2006)

ja echt Rainer, das is soo komisch! Echt super. Vor allem die Passage in der du versuchst auf die Motorhaube zu kommen....  Slapstick! Und du bist ja deiner Trainingsmethode erfolgreich treu geblieben.... Nicht aufhören, bis was kaputt oder verletzt ist! 
Und ohne sich von was ablenken zu lassen, was man schon kann!


----------



## Monty-rider (10. Januar 2006)

so siehts aus wenn ich nen 360 aus stand ziehe is halt leider nur nen pic!!!    
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104540&stc=1&d=1136925648
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104541&stc=1&d=1136925648
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104542&stc=1&d=1136925648


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Januar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @Rainer...mit dem ich mal ne runde drehen würde



eine runde drehn? evtl. 29.01.06 hockenheim wenns wetter passt. da kann ich dich mal mitnehmen eine runde und evtl. drehn wir uns dann auch.


----------



## habr (22. Januar 2006)

Nichtslutz schrieb:
			
		

> In dem New-Vid-Thread findet der Nichtlutz n Haufen Videos von Chefs, die's mit der Trialgeschichte so richtig, aber so richtig draufhaben und dauernd Tretbunnyhops in die Stratosphäre ziehen und dann elegant auf'm Everest mit dem Hinterrad landen und noch viele viel viel spacigere Sachen....
> Das ist ja auch echt stark und total beeindruckend, nur dass das mit dem Niveau vom Nichtslutz ungefähr soviel zu tun hat, wie Syncronschwimmen mit nem Marilyn-Man5on-Video......
> ...
> 
> p.s.: Leider kann der Nichtslutz erstmal nichts zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen, was sicher NICHT an der Anmut des Nichtslutz liegt, sondern am Nichtvorhandensein einer Kamera.



Du kennst niemanden der eine Kamera hat? Klingt ein bisschen nach fauler Ausrede, nach meiner Meinung sollte jemand der so einen Thread startet auch mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.  

Im Prinzip finde ich die Idee aber ganz gut, von den Videos die im "New Vid Thread" stehen kann man als Anfänger ja wirklich kaum was lernen. Das ist ungefähr so, als wollte man lernen einen Handstand zu machen in dem man sich Geräteturnen bei Olympia anschaut.
Ich hätte den Thread aber vielleicht nicht "Versager-Videos" genannt, eher "Anfänger-Videos" oder so. Anfänger zu sein hat für mein Verständnis nichts mit versagen zu tun.

Aktuelle Videos habe ich nicht (in der Garage ist zu wenig Platz zum filmen   ) aber vom letzten Herbst habe ich noch ein Video zum Thema "bescheuertes Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad":

http://hometown.aol.de/HB5849/backhop.wmv

Jetzt will ich aber auch konstruktive Kritik hören, z.B. "versuch niedriger zu hüpfen" oder "senk den Lenker weiter ab bevor Du nach vorne springst". Bloss um sich anzuhören "Haha, Du bist ja wirklich ziemlich dämlich" wird hier kaum einer seine Videos posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo 06 (22. Januar 2006)

doch ich traue mich mal eins zu posten....
http://rapidshare.de/files/11230760/unbenannt_0001.wmv.html

ich hoffe ihr lacht euch nicht schlapp  
andrew


----------



## Nichtslutz (23. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## isah (23. Januar 2006)

http://www.zenit-verlag.de/images/schizo.jpg

werf mal nen blick rein..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2006)

habr schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst niemanden der eine Kamera hat? Klingt ein bisschen nach fauler Ausrede, nach meiner Meinung sollte jemand der so einen Thread startet auch mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.
> 
> Im Prinzip finde ich die Idee aber ganz gut, von den Videos die im "New Vid Thread" stehen kann man als Anfänger ja wirklich kaum was lernen. Das ist ungefähr so, als wollte man lernen einen Handstand zu machen in dem man sich Geräteturnen bei Olympia anschaut.
> Ich hätte den Thread aber vielleicht nicht "Versager-Videos" genannt, eher "Anfänger-Videos" oder so. Anfänger zu sein hat für mein Verständnis nichts mit versagen zu tun.
> ...




Senk deinen Lenker weiter ab, bevor du nach vorne springst und hüpf nicht so hoch 

Du hast die konstruktive Kritik leider selbst vorweggenommen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2006)

Echo 06 schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich traue mich mal eins zu posten....
> http://rapidshare.de/files/11230760/unbenannt_0001.wmv.html
> 
> ich hoffe ihr lacht euch nicht schlapp
> andrew




Ich hoff, du weißt selbst, dass an deinem Fahrstil genau gar nichts zum Lachen ist. Ich finde, du machst eigentlich überhaupt nichts falsch; es fehlt einfach nur die Erfahrung.


----------



## Echo 06 (23. Januar 2006)

oha...da sag ich mal danke....
oh jetzt muss schnee und költe weg...und dann muss schnell erfahrung gesammelt werden


----------



## Nichtslutz (23. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## v!nce (23. Januar 2006)

Echo 06 schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich traue mich mal eins zu posten....
> http://rapidshare.de/files/11230760/unbenannt_0001.wmv.html
> 
> ich hoffe ihr lacht euch nicht schlapp
> andrew



die trialaction is echt relativ gut, je nachdem wie lange du schon fährst. aber ich muss ja ma sagen, wie geil isn der ander Typ mit dem DDD-Hardtail? sry nich bös gmeint wir ham alle mal so angefangen aber 30cm "drops" brauch man echt nich in zeitlupe zeigen.


----------



## Echo 06 (24. Januar 2006)

hehe danke, seit einem jahr...und mit dem bike zu dem zeitpunkt seit 5 tagen *g* 
und mein freund hat sozusagen an dem tag angefangen
also eigentlich schon verständlich...


----------



## Scr4t (24. Januar 2006)

Echo 06 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe danke, seit einem jahr...und mit dem bike zu dem zeitpunkt seit 5 tagen *g*
> und mein freund hat sozusagen an dem tag angefangen
> also eigentlich schon verständlich...



schönes Bike! Gold is zwar nicht so mein ding *zu isah rüberguck*, aber es harmoniert doch sehr geil mit dem silbernen Rahmen!

vielleicht noch die Kette etwas kürzen und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habr (28. Januar 2006)

Echo 06 schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich traue mich mal eins zu posten....
> http://rapidshare.de/files/11230760/unbenannt_0001.wmv.html
> 
> ich hoffe ihr lacht euch nicht schlapp
> andrew



Nachts träum ich davon mal so gut zu werden, also ich hab bestimmt nicht gelacht.


----------



## habr (28. Januar 2006)

Nichtslutz schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Nichtslutz nochmal:
> Mangels Hochlademöglichkeit (ISDN - Die Zukunft von gestern....) hat der Nichtslutz Einzelbilder von nem MÄCHTIGEN Sidehop (naja....so ähnlich vielleicht) hochgeladen:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217521/cat/10377



War der einzige Zweck der Aktion den Bordstein  hochzukommen oder ging es um das Erlernen dieser Sidehop-Technik?
Im zweiten Fall würde ich vielleicht erstmal ohne Hindernis üben, bis ich das Hinterrad richtig hochbekomme.


----------



## Nichtslutz (28. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich mal gross bin, soll das schon ein richtig echter sidehop werden...

Im Moment ist es allerdings eher n schiefer Pedalkick, das trifft's wohl am ehesten.

Auf der einen Seite springe ich schon n Stück nach vorne, woraus ich schliesse, dass ich etwas mehr Rücklage bräuchte, auf der anderen Seite bekomm ich das HR aus Gleichgewichtsgründen nicht wirklich hoch (ich kann's nicht "hinter" mir hochziehen, weil ich genau drüber hocke, da bin ich im Weg), weshalb ich denke, dass ich etwas mehr Vorlage bräuchte.....wahrscheinlich aber erst das eine, dann das andere.....


 .....am wahrscheinlichsten liegt's einfach am Fahrrad....... 

Für euer Mitleid wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Grüße vom Nichtslutz!


----------



## habr (29. Januar 2006)

Nichtslutz schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der einen Seite springe ich schon n Stück nach vorne, woraus ich schliesse, dass ich etwas mehr Rücklage bräuchte, auf der anderen Seite bekomm ich das HR aus Gleichgewichtsgründen nicht wirklich hoch (ich kann's nicht "hinter" mir hochziehen, weil ich genau drüber hocke, da bin ich im Weg),



Jetzt wo Du's sagst fällt's mir erst auf, da ist ja der Sattel im Weg:







Dass jemand den Sattel hinter sich hochzieht habe ich noch nie gesehen, eher im Gegenteil: Die Könner schieben ihren Hintern immer bis knapp über den Hinterreifen zurück, wenn Sie möglichst hoch springen wollen.
Die Lösung für all Deine Probleme ist also einfach: Sattel tiefer stellen oder (falls das nicht mehr geht) ganz abnehmen.


----------



## ecols (30. Januar 2006)

Der Noob Vid Thread


----------

